# American Saddlebred Stallion



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Doing some casual stallion browsing for a future MAYBE breeding to my ASB mare,and came across this guy. 2001 American Saddlebred stallion,A Space Odyssey (RA Hot Every Nite x Symbolized Love)
Second opinions and extra sets of eyes are always good,so let me know what you see, conformation/movement-wise,and so on.. Likes/dislikes?


----------



## BreezylBeezyl (Mar 25, 2014)

That video is old, posted over 7 years ago. Are the pictures below recent?

I'd like to see pictures of this horse now to see how he ages. Saddlebreds are known to develop sway back and I want to see his topline now that he is 14 years old.

It's something he could definitely pass on at it's genetic.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

I am no ASB expert, he is pretty, but is it normal for the wither to so far up the neck and so far down into the back ? it looks odd .


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Let's be real, this guy's pictures were one of the ones I _always_ cut out of magazines as a kid. I think he was probably the main decoration on every binder I ever had in middle school. :rofl:

That being said, I wholeheartedly agree with WillowNightwind - how has he aged?


----------



## BreezylBeezyl (Mar 25, 2014)

stevenson said:


> I am no ASB expert, he is pretty, but is it normal for the wither to so far up the neck and so far down into the back ? it looks odd .


This is actually a trait of the ASB when it comes to conformation, especially for stallions as they are crestier in the neck.

Some other things typical of the breed:

"NECK–long, arched and well-flexed at the poll with a fine, clean throatlatch.
WITHERS–well defined and prominent.
SHOULDERS–deep and sloping.
BACK–strong and level with well sprung ribs.
CROUP–level with a well carried tail coming out high."

(The above info from ASSRA American Saddlebred and Sporthorse Registry)

That being said, there are a lot of flaws that come with ASBs as well, specifically:
- as a breed, they have longer backs and a high neck carriage that are prone to swayback and topline issues. This will make the withers MORE prominent and can cause issues with saddle fit. These horses need to be ridden properly and encouraged to round their back more so than other breeds.

I own a part bred Arabian ASB with topline issues due to her long back (genetic), and she is 11. I am certain she will develop sway back as she ages, so this is very important when picking out breed prospects. A lot of ASBs sport strong level backs at a younger age, but due to their natural way of going (hollow) their backs suffer as they get older.

OP, I would definitely request additional information on this stallion and make sure that those pictures are recent. Meet him as well, if he is close by.


----------



## BreezylBeezyl (Mar 25, 2014)

Also, I would like to mention that from what we've got, he looks quite good: nice, clean front legs, level back at the moment - a bit long, but that is typical.

I would like to see his back legs though in a picture where he is on level ground and NOT parked out.


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

In my experience, saddlebreds do not develop severe lordosis later in life. If they are going to have it, they will show it at an early age. Whether they will have just a slight dip to a full blown "U" shaped back, you can tell. It is not something that comes about later in life. Sway back due to age(20s and up) is mostly attributed to poor muscling than genetics and occurs in many breeds. Genetic lordosis is not something that just happens to a horse born with a straight back. 

How is your mare bred? Are you looking for pinto only? What are you hoping to produce? Any pictures of your mare?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

I've been unable to find recent info or pictures of him,sent an email off to the owner and waiting to hear back. I'm not real serious at this point,just keeping my eyes open to see what's out there. He caught my eye because he's located in Canada,as am I,plus is homozygous for pinto. I've got a soft spot for spots,and would like to at some point try for a homozygous foal (my mare is heterozygous) IF I can find the right match and everything else falls into place. It's just a thought for now though.  

My mare: Pf Modern Universe Saddlebred 
She is proven in the show ring along with being a WC producer. Neat mare in all aspects: great mind,disposition,talent,movement,put together,ect.
And the few pictures I have on this computer..


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

If you are breeding for action, I am not sure he has it. He is lovely, but I would want to see some get. My mare is by El Cortez, who is a gorgeous animal, but doesn't produce much action.

If you are looking for more of a sport horse type, I think he is ideal.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I don't think he's the horse his daddy was, but few will be. I bred to Hot and got a phenomenal looking colt, but did not get the motion. Doesn't look like Odyssey did either. Pretty mover, flashy mover but not going to knock somebody's eyes out in the ring for his trot. 

If I were going to do a breeding today, I'd see if Char could send you some frozen semen from Hot. I know she has straws. Or, I'd look at Undulata Nutcracker's get and see if you can find some in Canada.


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

I wouldn't waste the money on a Nutcracker breeding. There are many other stallions that would compliment this mare much better, for much less money. He's an awesome horse for sure, but like with all breedings, he doesn't produce a WC out of every mare. He has close to 600 babies on the ground, of COURSE there are going to be some great crosses. With an $8,500 stud fee, plus vet/collection/shipping costs, you are better off buying an established horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

I don't know much/anything about saddlebreds. So, take this with a grain of salt. I think your mare is really nice looking and much nicer looking than that stallion. It seems like she would be the stronger parent, she brings more to the table. Its wonderful that she bring those traits but the stallion needs to match those traits. Knowing nothing about the breed or very little I looked at that stallion and was like "okay" and I looked at your mare and was like "thats a really nice, flashy looking horse." He doesn't look very stallion like in that he has very light bone. Find something else that matches her.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

LadyDreamer said:


> With an $8,500 stud fee, plus vet/collection/shipping costs, you are better off buying an established horse.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Ummmmm, how much more ESTABLISHED does the horse have to be to qualify in your books? I'd say he's proved all he needs to, and some of his get have too. 

And please note, I never said to look into UN himself, I suggested the OP look in CANADA for some of his GET. I suspect there are several up there who have established themselves, but down here in the US, I wouldn't have heard of them most likely.


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Ummmmm, how much more ESTABLISHED does the horse have to be to qualify in your books? I'd say he's proved all he needs to, and some of his get have too.
> 
> And please note, I never said to look into UN himself, I suggested the OP look in CANADA for some of his GET. I suspect there are several up there who have established themselves, but down here in the US, I wouldn't have heard of them most likely.


I think the point she was making is that one can go out and buy a horse that has already proven themselves for that amount,rather than putting all that money into breeding for one that may or may not turn out to be great 
He is a great stallion,no doubting that,although I can't fathom spending that much on a breeding fee,lol. I don't know of any of his get up here,need to look around some more.. There's actually not many ASB studs in Canada,but I figure I'll check them all out first before browsing across the border.


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

There's this guy too. He's more of a sport horse type,competing successfully in dressage,jumping,driving,competitive trail,combined driving,ect. He is a local stud and I've seen him compete a few times at Spruce Meadows,talented boy with a great mind/disposition.
CLRC Electronic Herdbook - Extended Pedigree - Pedigree Rallongé 

There's a few more up here,just have to track them down..


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Yes! That's exactly what I meant. I'm not saying he's not a great horse, he very much is, and out of those 600 babies there are some great horses. Out of those 600, how many flunked show horse school or are pulling Amish wagons now too? For that stud fee, you could very likely find one of his get, trained and ready to go at one of the sales. If not, something just as nice. Some people seem to believe he is the only stallion out there. That's fine. He's not, though. There are MANY other horses just as nice, just as well bred, who produce just as nice foals(some would even argue _better_ foals, but that is always a matter of opinion) that have much lower stud fees. This does not make them any less quality than UN. I understand the reasoning and I understand the allure and the hype. It's not worth it to some. 

I will ask around for you coutryrider and see if I can help you out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

horse back riding lessons, Winning Ways Stallions I like this guy.

Deep Blue - Saddlebred Stallion I like him too. As others have said, it also depends on what it is that you are hoping to produce.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hV1wryELIO8
Here are some other options and a quick look as to what is out there. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hB0wdaj4bsU&list=PLtirLd6CL03DFmXSmYGJdB1xtiYUncFpL


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

One more horse I have always liked
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DzfXtMIAVQ8


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

countryryder said:


> I've been unable to find recent info or pictures of him,sent an email off to the owner and waiting to hear back. I'm not real serious at this point,just keeping my eyes open to see what's out there. He caught my eye because he's located in Canada,as am I,plus is homozygous for pinto. I've got a soft spot for spots,and would like to at some point try for a homozygous foal (my mare is heterozygous) IF I can find the right match and everything else falls into place. It's just a thought for now though.
> 
> My mare: Pf Modern Universe Saddlebred
> She is proven in the show ring along with being a WC producer. Neat mare in all aspects: great mind,disposition,talent,movement,put together,ect.
> And the few pictures I have on this computer..


She's so CLEAN :shock::shock:


----------



## GreyFeather (Sep 4, 2014)

Know very little about ASBs so won't weigh in, but just wanted to say that your mare is gorgeous! Best of luck finding the right stallion for her!


----------

